# anyone else getting discouraged?



## ab136 (16 Feb 2004)

Since this is my first posting, I thought that I might "vent" a little...hope no one minds.  Please feel free to critique.
My story is this;February 02 applied on-line for CF. My trade was open at the time I applied(642).  Got a letter a few month after applying requesting me to do the Med and Apt test in Aug 02.  From what I could gather; Doc said I was very fit and Apt was easy.  Then it came time for my interview.  I sat down and was told that my MOC(642) was closed and, my file will be closed until I make contact with CF, have them tell me that 642 is open, tell them to reopen my file, and we‘ll start the process again.  This my sound like I am complaining..I‘m not.
Anyway, here it is 24 months from application time.  I have called pretty much 3 time a week for 24 months (I‘m sure they no my voice by now). Now I‘m waiting for end of March first of April to see if my MOC will re open.  I‘ve been working as and electrician for the last 15 years so its not like I‘m out of work or anything like that.
I was just wondering how many people are in my situation of wait a long time. I‘m sure some people are not as patient as I am.  So hey I guess i‘ll keep on waiting.
Thanks for listening.


----------



## mattoigta (16 Feb 2004)

Have you given any thought to another trade? IF so join that, and when 642 is available again just transfer.

About 1/3rd of CF applicants get so frustrated with the application process they give up - dont be that 1/3rd!


----------



## ab136 (16 Feb 2004)

I was under the assumption that once you joined a trade it was very difficult to transfer??


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (16 Feb 2004)

yah..I‘d like to meet the guy that didnt hit one or more ruts along the application process! Some are just bigger than others, but persistance will prevail.


----------



## ab136 (16 Feb 2004)

so it is possible to transfer without much HUBBUB


----------



## winchable (16 Feb 2004)

Well since the trade is closed, I would assume that you haven‘t actually joined that trade yet so it wouldn‘t be a transfer.

It couldn‘t hurt to ask, if you‘re interested in another trade that is.
If you really want to go for 642 and nothing else, then there isn‘t much else to do but wait and keep calling.


----------



## casing (16 Feb 2004)

ab136, 

Yes, you are correct in your assumptions that remustering is not easy.  If you review previous threads on this forum you‘ll find mention of this process.  Basically, you will not have a guarantee of being able to remuster after 4 years. Your current trade must be willing to let you go, and the trade you want to remuster into must be open and willing to take you in.  I‘ve heard second-hand that in some situations, attempting to remuster not only failed, but basically killed your career in your current trade (ie: you show them you don‘t want to be a member of that trade, they show you what it‘s like to remain a corporal forever).  This is all heresy, and you should do further research on this.  Just don‘t expect to be able to join up and remuster after 4 years.  A very common piece of advice is to join a trade that you are interested in right from the start.


----------



## ab136 (16 Feb 2004)

thanks Casing,
every bit of info I can get is valuable


----------



## Yllw_Ninja (16 Feb 2004)

I‘ve had a few ruts so far but i‘m not discouraged...Rut number one..i had to send in my recruiting package 3 times...first time i didn‘t have correct postage...second time my letter of reference wasn‘t done right...the guy i needed to do my letter didn‘t get it to me on time so i got a friend to write one up for me...which is incorrect...so on the third try i sent it in with the correct postage AND correct letter of reference     Second Rut...by the time i finished all my testing *did it all in one day* which was Oct.22nd selection was on Oct.31st...they had to send my medical file to Borden then it had to come back to Edmonton miniumum turn around for that is 3 weeks...so all the trades filled up by the time my file got back to Edmonton so now i‘m waiting on an April selection i‘ll have to redo my physical fitness test *its only good for 6 months* but i‘m not complaining...just using the time given to get in the best shape possible...and i see it as a test, they want to see how dedicated i am...and i‘m going to show em


----------



## ab136 (16 Feb 2004)

sounds like we‘re in the same boat ninja
what are you going in for?


----------



## Yllw_Ninja (16 Feb 2004)

031 Infantry


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (16 Feb 2004)

who wants my story? No takers? thats fine, i‘ll tell it anyways    

I had it pretty smooth getting all the papers that i needed ie. reference letters/applications and co-op related papers etc.

I handed it in to my Unit MCpl. as he was the one who was to review the co-op stuff. After he reviewed them and was pleased, i was to have my CFAT/PT/interview..all that fun stuff.

One day on the drive from Fort york Armories to Aurora Armories my file blew out his window on the 401 (I think it was the 401) and was run over by a million cars.

He apologized and sent someone to my house and we went over the files and i resigned them. it was all good, and the guy was great help. it was sent off, and i was pleased.

Testing came along, and I passed my CFAT with flying colors and did great on the PT (best in my group). Interview went perfectly, and the guy was really pleased. He said my files off to Borden and it should be back within 4 weeks to my unit.

Its now been a good 5 weeks if not more and I‘ve learned it hasnt found its way to my unit yet. This wouldnt bother me as much since a delay is expected, but I need it before the 18th since it is when Im supposed to be sworn in for my program.(its now the 16th) My unit has put a hasten on my file and is trying to track it down as fast as possible, but Im worried it wont make it on time.

Thanks to my unit though, it is being worked out (or so im told).


----------



## Yes Man (16 Feb 2004)

Well for me things have been great.  Handed in my papers last week, just came back from the PT and CFAT, and I have my medical tomorow.  I hope things keep moving like this.


----------



## Jungle (16 Feb 2004)

ab136, you need to realize that all Construction Engineer trades are in high demand for remusters. A lot of guys in Combat Arms trades wish to transfer to another trade, and since they are already in the system, and have "done their time", they have priority. Whenever a CE trade course is on, they usually fill it with remusters then close it... So if you really wish to join the CF, maybe you should look for another trade.
Either way, good luck...


----------



## ArthurSOB (16 Feb 2004)

so far everything is going nice and smooth for me. I handed in all my papers and did the aptitude test and have an interview scheduled for next week and have the meddical two weeks from now and i still dont have the physical booked. I am going infantry and was wondering how good of a chance I have of going to bmq this summer?


----------



## Spartan (17 Feb 2004)

pretty good for bmq, as i‘ve been told by cfrc-


----------



## Mat-V (17 Feb 2004)

Phew it‘s been a while since I posted here.

Im in the same boat as pretty much all of you guys. I‘ve been in the recruiting process for 2 years now. Had a bunch of problems with lost documents and a medical problem due to my poor vision at the time. 

I‘ve been on the merit list since last August (yep thats how long it‘s been since the infantry recruited untrained pers here in Quebec) and am waiting impatiently for the April selection. 

Dont worry about the long delays guys. It‘s just how the recruiting process works and you cant do a thing about it. In the end you‘ll all get in if you had good results in your tests.

Mat


----------



## Enzo (17 Feb 2004)

5 years, I WIN   

Look up my previous posts for the full story.


----------



## Pieman (17 Feb 2004)

Slow but steady for me. Got my application in this January and going to tests today.

I am half expecting delays for security check as I have been outside Canada for couple of years....Enzo‘s record may be broken yet!


----------



## portcullisguy (17 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by Sh0rtbUs:
> [qb] yah..I‘d like to meet the guy that didnt hit one or more ruts along the application process! Some are just bigger than others, but persistance will prevail. [/qb]


Mine went pretty smoothly, no real ruts at all.

I applied in Nov/Dec 2001, did the CFAT and fitness test in one day, and came back within a few weeks for the interview and medical.

For the medical, all I had to do was provide a letter from the doctor who did my LASIK eye surgery.  Had that down to them in about a week or two after, and then it was simply a case of hurry up and wait.

By April 2002, I was sworn in.  By May I had my kit.  Unfortunately, I couldn‘t do BMQ that summer, so I started it October 2002.  Now I‘m a trained Pte with nearly 2 years in.

The waiting was a drag, but it wasn‘t the unit‘s fault, nor CFRC‘s.  Apparently after the medical is done, the files are forwarded to Borden to collect dust on some desk for a spell before they finally send a confirmation or approval to CFRC and the unit.  Then you can be hired.

Like everything else in life, in the army the squeaky wheel gets the grease.  I stayed on top of my unit, who stayed on top of CFRC, and the ball kept rolling.  I needed DEU‘s for a dinner in November last year, and I bugged my RQMS, and I got them sorted.  I needed Gortex, and got it done in a week.  Still waiting for Cadpat, but will have that sorted soon, too.  I could‘ve had the ID discs by now, but didn‘t bother requesting them until last week.

You are right: Persistence will prevail!


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (17 Feb 2004)

well, Its Tuesday, Feb 17 and i still have no word. i spoke to my Sgt. Today and he said to call him tomorrow at noon and he‘ll have a definate answer. 

Discouraged? I have less than 24 hours to be sworn in, and my file is more than likely still sitting in Borden. Im not discouraged!

In all honesty and sincerity..I was somewhat expecting delays such as these. if i dont make the co-op, Im going to continue my application process and join the reserves outside the school board. Whatever it takes.

Persistance WILL prevail....and if it doesnt   :gunner:


----------



## Enzo (17 Feb 2004)

CFRC Borden SUX!!! Good thing I don‘t live in Ontario eh.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (17 Feb 2004)

that you are!


----------



## ab136 (18 Feb 2004)

just curious ..how old is everyone here? I‘m pushin 40.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (18 Feb 2004)

Im 17. 

*Update* its now Feb 18 and im sitting here while my buddies are at their swearing in ceremony. My file never went through so now Im left waiting and hoping it comes this Friday. If it doesnt...Im screwed.

Then Im stuck with Weekend BMQ and I‘ve missed this semester of school.


----------



## winchable (18 Feb 2004)

How‘d you miss a semester of school??


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (18 Feb 2004)

My semester started several weeks ago and its past the date to jump back into courses(if i wanted to get back into courses, it would be delayed another week at the least) I‘ve done it last year, and theres no way i want to do that 1 again. So now Im stuck with finding some half-*** placement at Long and McQuade Music store or a law Firm or something to pick up 4 credits. Just what i wanted....a desk job.


----------



## Yes Man (18 Feb 2004)

There are spots open at long and McQuade?  I like that store   

I have always wanted to work in a music shop.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (18 Feb 2004)

Im gonna see if I can get a placement there. My co-op teacher is in a pinch so I have a feeling she‘ll be able to get me one there.


----------



## Enzo (19 Feb 2004)

At least you have options. As for your plans in the CF, get used to it. You‘ll find yourself in situations that don‘t go as planned from time to time, learn to roll, trust me. Although I‘m still working on that a bit.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (19 Feb 2004)

yah this is definatly something I‘ve been warned about. Im willing to take my shots and deal with them, but this is a major downer for the time being.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (20 Feb 2004)

*UPDATE*

Well, its Friday Feb 20th, and my Sgt just called me. My files come in today and im on the course. i‘ve missed my swearing in, but Im going to get sworn in/kitted out and begin the first day of the course on the 24th.

Files recieved every Wednesday and Friday, and today was the very last day for my file to make it in. Talk about cutting it close...

So obviously, im pleased.


----------



## chriscalow (20 Feb 2004)

Congrats man, you joined a very good unit.  Maybe even see you down in Aurora sometime, my buddies brother is one of your section commanders.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (20 Feb 2004)

thanx. So far the guys i‘ve met from the QYR have been great..im looking foreward to it.


----------



## venero (21 Feb 2004)

I compleated the Cfat on the 18 of Nov and I still have not heard anything from them. I called the recruteing center to finde out what‘s going on and all they could tell me that my medical was in borden and to expect a 6-8 week wate. But If I counted correctly It has been over 8 weeks, give the christmas leave.

Quick question, If your accepted do they notify you by mail or phone?


----------



## iRon(V)oNKeY (21 Feb 2004)

Yes if your accepted you will be notified by phone by your recruiting center or your home base. If you miss their call, you will recieve a letter where you will have 14 days to respond to, or your application will be terminated. They didn‘t give up till they got a hold of me. Don‘t worry. =)


----------



## Shaynelle (24 Sep 2004)

Check your inbox ab136


----------

